# The Beretta Wheel rises again!!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As some know - I sold a regular 92FS a couple of months back because I wanted to get one of the new 92 USA made variants... Some are being built with the straight dustcover M9 frame. It also doesn't have the rear strap indentation.

For heavy usage, I actually prefer the rear indentation. However, I DO like the looks of the straight dustcover better.

Anyway - two gun shows back, I saw these everywhere. So, I sold that 92FS, and then NO ONE had them at the Houston gun shows. Academy does have them, but they are $80 more than the gun show prices.

I found this at a nearby gun shop that gives a 5% LEO discount. So, in the end, itw as just $25 more than the gun show price. And, I don't have to drive 90 min, paid $10 to park and $8 to get in.

So, I am happy.

I am back up to eight 92s again. And, I will soon take a new "Wheel-O-Beretta" photo 

All have hogue grip panels (not the wrap-arounds) and D springs installed. Three have skeletonized hammers. And the two guns I use for carry have NP3 covered grip screws (that's why the screws are silver)...

Here is the new wheel 

(I had to space them out a bit more because of the TRL1 on one of them)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice! and congrats on your new addition to the Beretta wheel. I'm envious! I love my 1993 92G.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice looking Beretta's .. I love 'em.

They are great shooters IMHO

:smt1099


----------

